# AMO Draw Length Question



## chadeugene (Mar 6, 2013)

Alright, so I understand the difference between AMO draw length and actual draw length.  What I'm confused about is how it applies to the manufacturer's specs for the bow.  My Great Northern Fieldbow is 44# @ 28" does this mean that it's 44# at 28" AMO draw length, or at my actual draw length.  I mainly need a better understanding of this so I have a better idea of what arrows to choose do to my draw length effecting my draw weight.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2013)

28" draw length is kind of the Industry standard.
AMO, aka Archery Manufacturers Organization.

Yes, your bow should scale close to 44#'s when pulled 28".

Most bows will lose, or gain about 2#'s per inch of draw.
i.e. Someone's actual draw length is 29", the bow should pick up two pounds and scale at 46.




chadeugene said:


> Alright, so I understand the difference between AMO draw length and actual draw length.  What I'm confused about is how it applies to the manufacturer's specs for the bow.  My Great Northern Fieldbow is 44# @ 28" does this mean that it's 44# at 28" AMO draw length, or at my actual draw length.  I mainly need a better understanding of this so I have a better idea of what arrows to choose do to my draw length effecting my draw weight.


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 6, 2013)

To check your actual draw length, you measure an arrow from valley of nock, to the outside(back) of the bow at full draw. An easy way is to have someone mark your arrow while at full draw.


----------



## zanzibar (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought that actual draw length was measured from the valley of the nock to the point where the arrow contacts the shelf or the rest. For example, if shooting from the shelf, the arrow touches at the high point of the slightly convex shelf. One would measure from that point to the valley of the nock. Is that incorrect?


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2013)

If you do not have anyone to help you mark your draw length, just put an arrow on your bow and attach a  clothespin about 5 inches from the end of the arrow. As you come to full draw your bow hand should push the clothes pin further towards the point end of the shaft. Once full draw has been reached let down and measure the distance from the throat of the nock to the clothespin for your draw length, less the finger width or about 3/4". If you are going to be hunting with your arrows you will want them to be at least one inch longer than your draw length.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2013)

zanzibar said:


> I thought that actual draw length was measured from the valley of the nock to the point where the arrow contacts the shelf or the rest. For example, if shooting from the shelf, the arrow touches at the high point of the slightly convex shelf. One would measure from that point to the valley of the nock. Is that incorrect?



No, that is not correct. Measure from the face side of the bows shelf to the throat of the nock.


----------



## chadeugene (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry guys, but I'm still a little confused.  So the draw weight of 44# is rated at 28 inches AMO draw length?


----------



## pine nut (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, as Al described measuring it, from the valley of the nock to 28 inches to the surface of the Back of the bow.  The back being the surface of the bow facing away from you towards the target.  I think this is right, somebody correct it please if I'm wrong.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 7, 2013)

Pine Nut and Al are correct - V of arrow nock to back of bow is how you measure draw length.  

Depending on bow and limb design, some bows will pick up closer to  3# per inch at longer draws.  Shorter bows stack sooner than longer bows. But as Jake Allen said, @ 2# per inch is a good place to start for estimating draw weight beyond 28" draw when you don't have a scale.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 8, 2013)

Having an extra lonnnnng draw lenght and shoot most shafts full lenght. I have discovered when you pass 29", the poundage increase and  stacking is closer to 3-4 pounds per inch.  But more than likely it's just me!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm still a little confused.  So the draw weight of 44# is rated at 28 inches AMO draw length?



Yes


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 8, 2013)

AMO draw length is measured from the deepest part of the grip to the string, which is the throat of the nock.  For 28" draw you draw the string until it's 26 1/4" from the deepest part of the grip.  

Bows grips vary some, but measuring 28" from the back of the shelf usually will get you close.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 8, 2013)

?????


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2013)

Found this nice illustration:


----------



## Gordief (Mar 8, 2013)

a picture is worth a thousand words....

ya'll were gettin' close to a 1000.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 9, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Found this nice illustration:



Just like I said! LOL


----------

